# I need a quick and easy pineapple dessert.



## bryanj (Jun 20, 2008)

I've been invited to a throwdown/Iron Chef challenge of sorts tomorrow night. The rules are one hour to prepare an 3 savory courses and a dessert. The catch is that we already know that the theme ingredient is pineapple. What we don't know is what else will be available, other than kitchen staples (flour, sugar, salt, pepper, etc.). I wanted to do a sorbet, but that would take too long. Any quick suggestions would be great. I need these recipes by 1pm Chicago time Friday (11/7). I'm not great with baking or any pastry stuff, so the easier the better.

Bryan


----------



## chefhow (Oct 16, 2008)

Bryan, Every year at the end of the summer I do a BBQ and the dessert I make is a Corn Bread Pineapple Upsidedown Cake. It is super easy, quick and no fuss.

1 box Jiffy Cornbread Mix and whatever else you need(eggs, oil and milk)
1 Cup Brown Sugar
1/2" sliced Pineapple
1 Tbsp salted butter

In a nonstick pan melt the butter and put the pineapple slices and cook over medium heat. Once the pinapplle is brown and soft add the brown sugar. Cook over medium until the sugar is liquid and bubling. 

Pour in the Cornbread Mix and cook according to the instructions on the box. Once it is cooked turn it out and slice for service. Serve with a vanilla or Rum Chantilly Cream.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Something we thought up at a bbq, but did indoors.

Quarter and thinly slice the pinapple and arrange in a heatproof dishwith feta cheese ie. 2 bits of pineapple one of cheese ( like you would for mozzarella and tomato). Cover with foil and bake at 200 for 30mins. Take off the foil and drizzle with a mix of corn syrup, finely chopped red chilles and a wee touch of cinnamon. Under a hot grill till it bubbles and tans and serve with creme frais.
Good luck


----------



## bryanj (Jun 20, 2008)

So, I ended up not being able to check this until now (Sunday) so, although both suggestions sound great (I'm gonna buy a pineapple tomorrow after work), I ended up doing something like chefhow's suggestion. One of my best friends works next to me on the line, and he suggested a pineapple upside-down cake with caramel cream. i went with a variation of that. Thanks for the help.

Bryan


----------



## top chef (Nov 7, 2008)

I used to volunteer at a senior center, and a couple of the ladies there used to bring scallopped pineapple to our holiday dinners. It contains simple ingredients like, milk, bread, and cinnamon. Maybe you could Google it? 
--CookingandBlogging.Com


----------



## ainsleykath (Nov 10, 2008)

Here is one more simple pineapple dessert for you:
*
Easy Pineapple Cake*

*Ingredients:*

1 box yellow cake mix
8 oz. cream cheese, softened
1 (3 3/4 oz.) instant pistachio pudding
2 regular size cans crushed pineapple
1 (9 oz.) Cool Whip
Chopped nuts or coconut

*preparation Method:*

1. Make cake according to directions. Use 9 x 13 inch pan. Bake carefully until toothpick comes out clean. Cool.
2. Make pudding according to directions, beat in softened cream cheese. Spread over cake.
3. Spoon drained pineapple over pudding.
4. Frost with Cool Whip and top with nuts or coconut or leave plain. Keep refrigerated and covered.

you can serve this for 13 - 15 people.

hope you like this easy pineapple dessert, enjoy..


----------



## hime (Jan 14, 2007)

i think you can make caramelize pinnaple, just need sugar ,butter, pinnaple and dark rum or malibu if you want a little bit more tropical, when you serve it serve with a scoop of vanila ice cream and chopped/ spring of mint or if you use malibu a spricle of coconut also good. the combination of hot and cold are sublime , simple and easy but taste good :lol:


----------

